# How much do BMW's cost in Germany?



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

I was told by Thomas Roller that my USD$32k BMW would cost a German about EUR$48,000.

USA has lots of std features we take for granted. Even basic things like alloy wheels, dynamic cruise, DTC, 10 speaker sound.


----------



## Kalin (Jul 7, 2005)

Living in Europe and able to buy tax free, I looked into getting a euro car and shipping it back to the US. Not worth it. If you have an hour and nothing to do, this will answer the fundamental economic questions:

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/
http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/

"Nonconforming vehicles less than 25 years old entering the United States must be brought into compliance, exported, or destroyed."

"If the vehicle has not been in your household for at least one year, you will be required to pay 2.5% duty, which is assessed based on the purchase price or blue book value."

This is aside from how bad the $$ has gotten against the Euro lately.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

I saw a guy with a new Ferrari at a local autox, and he said he bought it in Italy, and is paying $30K to have it converted to US spec... and that it was still cheaper this way. 

Don't know if he's full of crap or not...


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

rumratt said:


> I saw a guy with a new Ferrari at a local autox, and he said he bought it in Italy, and is paying $30K to have it converted to US spec... and that it was still cheaper this way.
> 
> Don't know if he's full of crap or not...


Hey maybe Ferarris are a dime a dozen in Italy, who knows? :rofl:

I would actually not be surprised if that were true, at least for used ones.

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------

